# The First fish of 2019 was a keeper Tautog (Jan 6, 2019)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*The First fish of 2019 was a keeper Tautog (Jan 6, 2019)*

The wind was good and the water temp at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel) was higher than usual by 3-4 F.
I expected at least one keeper tautog in 46-47 F water at CBBT.

I caught 10 tautog on shrimp. The first one caught on the first bite was the keeper.
As usual, we had tautog for dinner next day.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice, you are braver than I am.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice video. And presentation of dinner made me hungry.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

poppop1 said:


> Nice, you are braver than I am.


It's all about taking a calculated risk. There were times I loaded kayak back to the truck immediately after unloading at the beaches.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Papa-T said:


> Nice video. And presentation of dinner made me hungry.


Well, cooking fish and cleaning dishes have been the last parts of the fishing for 35 years. She lets me go fishing...

Joe


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

